
Microsoft Is the Most Exciting Company in Tech, Hands Down - taylorbuley
http://gizmodo.com/5889659/microsoft-is-the-most-exciting-company-in-tech-hands-down
======
CurtHagenlocher
As a Microsoft employee, I'm strangely disturbed by this headline.

Anybody who regularly reads the tech press -- or any journalism, for that
matter -- needs to understand the structural biases of "the news". In
particular, journalists are biased in favor of novelty and of anything which
can be categorized as competition. There's not much to write about Apple's new
hardware, for instance, but the Microsoft announcements of this week are like
a gold mine of source material. Tech pundits will have weeks' worth of stuff
to write about. Editors don't have to try very hard to come up with linkbait
headlines. It's a circus, really.

~~~
vyrotek
As a fan of Microsoft I'm just glad the media finally isn't brushing off
everything as "Something was released not by Apple, it is crap".

